

Ask HN: Prototype Week 2 – Get Leads From Social Networks - sumeetchawla

Hello HN Community,<p>I recently posted another entry on HN to get feedback on a quick prototype we built, to get genuine leads for businesses from social networks. (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7927274)<p>That version was a very basic prototype with rough data, UI and was show casing the concept of the product. We got really got good and important feedback from a so many of you on the HN community and also got a lot of feedback from other places.<p>So we are thinking of taking the help of the vast community we have on the internet, to actually help us build this product, by taking weekly or bi-weekly feedback.<p>We did some improvements for our next iteration and made an actual working prototype of the concept. The changes we implemented in this iteration:<p>1. We included leads from twitter. 
2. Modified the homepage a bit to help understand what the product does.
3. Added a video preview on the landing page to encourage people who are sceptical from signing up.
4. For each lead, we have a detailed view where the lead message is mentioned, about the person enquiring about services, and a status of the lead saying how many people are contenting for it. The user can reply from within the dashboard itself.<p>We would love feedback from all of you. If you can help answer questions like, what problems do you generally face while looking for leads on twitter? What other features would be useful while looking at leads? What other details would be useful? Any other feature which particularly helps you in getting more leads and increasing business.<p>Product Link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;leadify.in&#x2F;<p>Looking forward to your valuable comments :)<p>Thank you so much!<p>Sumeet
======
sumeetchawla
Reference Links:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7927274](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7927274)

[http://leadify.in/](http://leadify.in/)

